# Got the BIG freezer



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 6, 2016)

A freebie, for dragging it out of this woman's home. 

Now what to put in it? Yesterday I picked 3 five gallon buckets (about 90 bottles of wine) of Apples for spring wine making. Lots and lots of space. Today another 3 five gallon buckets. O'Boy!!!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 6, 2016)

Apple wine that is becoming ready. This is really really good stuff too.


----------



## wyogal (Sep 7, 2016)

*Freezer contents*

Well I have filled up my big freezer--there are at least 60 lbs of chokecherries.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 7, 2016)

Chokecherries thrive here. I'm just too skeptical to bother with them. Too acidic...


----------



## Mismost (Sep 7, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Chokecherries thrive here. I'm just too skeptical to bother with them. Too acidic...



Guy at the gun club says he used to make about twenty gallons every year and kept the carboys under his cabin (in Montana). Said it took a good year to be drinkable and was best at three. This guy knows his wine, cigars, and shotguns.

Give it a try!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 8, 2016)

Mismost said:


> Give it a try!



I almost did this year, but there were way to many other wild fruits to go after this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 8, 2016)

montana... You're apple wine came out way darker than mine. Did you process or tweak with something to get it that dark?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 8, 2016)

bkisel said:


> montana... You're apple wine came out way darker than mine. Did you process or tweak with something to get it that dark?



That color is from a pint of blueberries tossed in during the bucket fermentation. Total apple flavor with a nice rose color.


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 8, 2016)

What is the pink/purple on top of those two corks?


----------



## bkisel (Sep 8, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> That color is from a pint of blueberries tossed in during the bucket fermentation. Total apple flavor with a nice rose color.



Very nice!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 8, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> What is the pink/purple on top of those two corks?



Reused corks, probably elderberry.


----------



## wyogal (Sep 8, 2016)

*chokecherries*



montanaWineGuy said:


> Chokecherries thrive here. I'm just too skeptical to bother with them. Too acidic...



You might be mistaking astringency/tannic acid for an acid (sour) flavor. I can eat them right off the bush and don't find them sour. But they are quite astringent, giving a dry feel in the mouth.


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 9, 2016)

Quote: astringent, giving a dry feel in the mouth.

Think - puckering your mouth up - Tried some of our grapes a little too early this summer - Noticed how 'firm and green the grape felt then chomp then - Whoa!


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 17, 2016)

hum you need a second opinion send me a few cases and I'll check them out for you,,, like nixion said let me make one thing perfectly clear, TRUST ME,,,
Dawg,,::


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2016)

Reused corks? Sounds a bit risky to me for the 10 to 15 cent cost of a new one!


----------

